# D2 Anfängerin sucht Clan/Gilde



## Shanei (11. Juli 2008)

Hallo,


ich hab nach jahrelanger Pause wieder mit D2 angefangen, und suche auf dem Weg einen netten Clan (der auch aktiv sein soll). Gern gesehen wäre, wenn das Alter ein wenig höher angesetzt ist, muss aber nicht sein.
Ich selber bin 32 Jahre alt und weiss praktisch gar nix mehr von früher *g*. Von daher würd ich mich freuen an eine nette Gemeinschaft Anschluss zu finden. Achja ich spiele im moment Scl. Falls noch Fragen offen sind, ich beantworte sie gerne.

mfg Shanei


p.s   mein Scl Account heisst übrigens    Darlah


----------



## Violator1 (12. Juli 2008)

Shanei schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> ich hab nach jahrelanger Pause wieder mit D2 angefangen, und suche auf dem Weg einen netten Clan (der auch aktiv sein soll). Gern gesehen wäre, wenn das Alter ein wenig höher angesetzt ist, muss aber nicht sein.
> ...




Bist du Dumm oder was?  

Das kommt hier nicht rein.


Ich sage es dir nur weil es sonst keiner macht.


----------



## SeelenGeist (12. Juli 2008)

Violator1 schrieb:


> Bist du Dumm oder was?
> 
> Das kommt hier nicht rein.
> 
> ...


Wieso sollte es hier nicht rein? Außerdem achte mal auf Deinen Ton, Kleinkind.
Hier geht es ebenfalls, auch andere schreiben hier Themen über Diabo 2, also heul nicht, danke.


----------



## grimrott (12. Juli 2008)

Violator1 schrieb:


> Bist du Dumm oder was?



Wenn deine Mutti wüsste wie du dich hier aufführst...




@Topic

Hey spiele seit kurzem auch (wieder) D2 und wäre bei einer Gilde oder Levelgemeinschaft dabei! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## divmaster (12. Juli 2008)

Violator1 schrieb:


> Bist du Dumm oder was?
> 
> Das kommt hier nicht rein.
> 
> ...



Man man man

Unglaublich, hab dich mal gemeldet. Hoffentlich werden Leute wie du bald schneller gesperrt.


----------



## Panzer01 (12. Juli 2008)

Violator1 schrieb:


> Bist du Dumm oder was?
> 
> Das kommt hier nicht rein.
> 
> ...



Versteh ich jetzt nicht?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Was es für Leute gibt unglaublich. ^^


----------



## teroa (12. Juli 2008)

Violator1 schrieb:


> Bist du Dumm oder was?
> 
> Das kommt hier nicht rein.
> 
> ...





bahh dummer windelträger


----------



## Zatrisha (12. Juli 2008)

Shanei schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> ich hab nach jahrelanger Pause wieder mit D2 angefangen, und suche auf dem Weg einen netten Clan (der auch aktiv sein soll). Gern gesehen wäre, wenn das Alter ein wenig höher angesetzt ist, muss aber nicht sein.
> ...




Ich wär auch dabei, hab aber von früher auch wieder ne Menge vergessen. *hm*    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Egal, da kommt man wieder rein. =)


----------



## HGVermillion (12. Juli 2008)

Leute regt euch nicht auf, das ist nur Violater, der beleidigt grundsätzlich alles was nicht WoW, ist eine art Reflex von ihm, einfach ignorieren, den permabann hat er sich schon im Warhammer forum abgeholt.


----------



## Serran (12. Juli 2008)

Ich wäre auch sofort dabei =)


----------



## oneq (12. Juli 2008)

Bin auch dabei... Spiele zwar nicht neu Diablo, aber ist vielleicht umso besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Meldet euch wenn ihr Hilfe/noch einen Partner zum Spielen braucht einfach mal unter *r4inbow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slâyêrone (12. Juli 2008)

Jo wäre auch dabei =) würde mit ner sorc anfangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



&#8364;in unter aNaRcHyOn zu ereichen :O


----------



## Tikume (12. Juli 2008)

Violator1 schrieb:


> Bist du Dumm oder was?
> 
> Das kommt hier nicht rein.
> 
> ...



Solange es kein Gildenunterforum gibt gehört es hier rein. Den Rest den ich noch sagen könnte kannst Du Dir ja nun sicher ausmalen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

